# Pregnant?



## Alicia (Apr 24, 2005)

Is she pregnant or is this just the way she is? She has always been fat, she is a potbelly or baloon molly. But she is in a tank with two black male mollys and one gold sailfin molly, so I figure she is probably pregnant. However, I would like a second oppinion. By the way, She is a female, she just looks sort of like a boy in this picture, but I promise she is a girl!
Thanks, Alicia


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

She looks like a balloon molly. She also looks healthy.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

she looks balloon to me too


----------

